# Check Out My Turbo B14 Ga16de



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

Here are some pics everyone of my 1995 Nissan 200sx 1.6. Currently at about 209hp at 11psi .. but that will change.. yes very soon haha
Let me know what you all think.
<


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

nice man i'm thinking of picking up another sentra prolly gonna be a B13 maybe a B14. i love to see people representing the GA.


Don


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

its a little messy in there, but it looks nice


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Please provide a dyno, i would love to see it.. Nice setup... how much hp did the GTR badge add jk


i love the color.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> Please provide a dyno, i would love to see it.. Nice setup... how much hp did the GTR badge add jk
> 
> 
> i love the color.


dyno sheet was posted earlier this month but i'll post it again..
they dyno they printed out was at about 9psi. 








i think the GTR badge added a good 50HP...haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks good man


----------



## nismo4reel (Mar 21, 2003)

Nice ride. How's ur quarter mile time?


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

nismo4reel said:


> Nice ride. How's ur quarter mile time?



the track opens up this sunday so i will know this weekend.. i'll get some times before the Cobra MAF/msd injectors/jgy fuel rail .. upgrade..and then after


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good overall. Now get that stuf installed and get that bay cleaned up a bit. Oh and level your FMIC while your at it


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> Looks good overall. Now get that stuf installed and get that bay cleaned up a bit. Oh and level your FMIC while your at it



hahah.. will do wes..


----------

